# WARNING - Check your Meguiars Water Magnet!!!!!



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

For those who don't know, I posted another thread re. swirling/marring of my paintwork after only giving a full PC session only 6 weeks ago.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9435










I have finally got round to doing the CD test on all my MF cloths and applicators that I have used since the last polish.

Conclusion -
Zymol MF cloths - passed
Sonus green MF cloths - passed
Meguiars Water Magnet - scratches all over.

I'm not sure if when wet/damp it provides some lubrication that stops this but I will not be using this no more!!!!

The towel is approx. 3 years old but it's regularly washed without softener, so I'm unsure if it's past it's best. It looks like new though??

Anyhow, just a warning to CD test yours before you end up with the above!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've recently been having the same problem with mine too...


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Still new to this so sorry if i sound thick but, what is the CD test and how do you do it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats interesting... my oldest Megs Water Magnet has lost its soft feel and has stopped absorbing water properly... its went straight in the bin, the newer ones okay just now, but will be replaced with a Pakshak one. I think these towels seem to "go off" with use after a while.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

dodger said:


> Still new to this so sorry if i sound thick but, what is the CD test and how do you do it?


Run the WW/MF over a cd and see if it scratches it.

I think the water magnets are no where near as plush or as good as the poorboys WW. The water magnet was used for 3-4 washes and has now been demoted to window/under skirt/wheel drying.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i posted last week that mine scratches....mines not that old and carefully washed everyuse


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yep, just done the cd test on mine, not to impressed


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I found Megs towels to be the worst I've ever tried, water magnet and MF's too - I only use them on inner arches, engine bay, wheels etc.

Been using Pakshak WW drying towels for ages and never had any marring issues like the Megs WM causes.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

When you're doing the CD test are you holding it up against direct light or just looking for scratches in normal lighting conditions?

I see scratches with all of my stuff - MF's, wash mitts etc. but only under the brinkmann for the most part. The only time i see visible scratches in normal lighting conditions is when i use a german applicator on it.

Sorry for going off topic


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Well I've just tested my Water Magets, all less than 3 months old, and I'm not too happy either :










My Meguiar MF's were OK, just the Water Magnets that were scratching (all tested dry)


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

I have no problems with mine yet, it's only 2 washes old though.

For everything else I use Farecla Microfibres, at a quid each you can't go wrong really, not that plush but excellent IMO.


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

I used the reflections from the flouresent light in the garage.

Both Zymol and Sonus, not a mark on the CD and my Zymol MF cloths are 4 years old too! I've only used the Sonus ones a few times.

I was shocked about the Megs Water Magnet. Not sure how a new one would get on.

Did my first wash with Aqua Gleam just 15 mins ago. Waiting it to dry now to see if there are any water spots. No more drying towels anymore hopefully!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Mine left a funny stain on the leather sette LOL


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what do we use now guys????


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Poorboys WW for me:thumb:


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> what do we use now guys????


AQUA GLEAM :thumb:

http://www.aquagleam.com/AG/Product.aspx?CategoryId=12&ProductId=6972


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

show us it mate ?, im guessing its the older water magnet ?, the one that came in a tube ?


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

JimTT said:


> Poorboys WW for me:thumb:


:thumb: :thumb:



182_blue said:


> show us it mate ?, im guessing its the older water magnet ?, the one that came in a tube ?


Mine was pretty much brand new and still scratched the CD 

The scratches weren't as severe as the pic in this thread though


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh, possibly, but if his is 3 years old its going to be the old version which really was quite bad


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

mine aint the old one...got it at megs HQ in november


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im talking about Chowys , he says its 3 years old, so i assume its the old one


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for this warning. I was always of the opinion that my MF's were to blame - but it appears not. The Megs WW's are the culprits and are headed for my junk MF box. I have pakshak WW which is FAR softer and FAR better anyway.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

beeste where did you get pakshak ones


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I got mine from Clean And Shiny

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9170


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

182_blue said:


> im talking about Chowys , he says its 3 years old, so i assume its the old one


I wasn't aware that they changed them. I assume it's an old one and it did come in a tube IIRC. I've not got a pic but it's a waffle weave type.


----------



## spencer (Jun 25, 2006)

mite get a sonus towel then if they are that bad :S mite try this test on some of mine


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Think megs should b explaining 2 its buyers y these towels r scratching cars! as i paid enough 4 mine and wondered y i c small scratches!
Pees me off when tryin 2 do things right with dear equipment only 2 find its crap!! i will never buy ANY Meguiars stuff again now! sod them!

Who does the SAFEST drying towels on here then?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Poorboys WW for me:thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Poorboys WW for me too


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

I have tried and tested on my solid black audi. Even if using QD as lub, when you rub ur poorboys WW over the roof you can inflict tiny cobwebs.

2 options of how to use it:

1. Pat dry
2. Spray QD over the whole car, and holding the WW by each top corner, drag it over the paint, putting no downward pressure. - this is StevieL200 method.


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Have to admit I wasn't impressed by the corner stitching on my Poorboy's towel ... I could feel rough bits in it when I got it, like those little scratchy bobbles you get at the ends of nylon ropes where its been melted? I also dont like buying towels with labelling on them which could also scratch the paint - so that ruled out Sonus as well. MicroPak (aka Pakshak) ones are brilliant, and the Cobra ones are good also.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I use Megs water magnets and have used the same 2 or 3 on my car for the last 6 months, they leave no marring/swirls at all.

I pat-dry my car though, i still cant believe the amount of people that are still wiping their cars dry with their magnets/WW


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the thing is with pat drying..i cant seem to get a good enough finish, in places where the car has started to dry it needs a wipe


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^I use a mist of QD immediately and a final wipe with an ultra plush MF. So it's WW pat followed straight away with QD and MF. Gets rid of all marks  I always have Beeste Jnr to hand during this stage and we tackle this as a 2 man job to get round the car quickly.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It might be to do with the water we have up here but i can pat dry my car in the sun and it looks like its just been waxed, even on the windows there are no water spots etc


----------



## Bic (Jul 22, 2006)

could peeps please describe how to pat dry ? thanks



Bic


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bic said:


> could peeps please describe how to pat dry ? thanks
> 
> Bic


Yep - lay the towel down onto the paint work, gently pat it and lift off, pulling the water with it... Its safer than swiping the towel across the paint, but is slower so if you live in a hard water area prone to water spotting then I would mist the wet paint with QD to lube the paint, and then swipe dry if its a warm sunny day where the water is drying fast.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

andyollie said:


> 2. Spray QD over the whole car, and holding the WW by each top corner, drag it over the paint, putting no downward pressure. - this is StevieL200 method.


I use this technique everytime, it works and doesn't mark on the panels. Just don't rub. Tried pat-drying but takes longer and would need to buy more drying towels to speed things up.


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear all the problems you have been having with the Water Magnets 

I've never had a problem with mine and I don't pat dry, I wipe dry.

I'll forward this onto our R&D Department to see what they say.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've just CD tested my two Water Magnets:

The older of the pair, the one that has now started to feel notably harder and has stopped absorbing water (despite never being washed with softener), scratched the CD badly... I did have to rake this one out of my junk cloths box! But it was washed before this test. 

The newer of the pair, which still easily absorbs water and feels as it did when it was new did not scratch the CD...

I'm convinced the Meguiars Water Magnets seem to go off in some way, and loose their softness and ability to dry without marring. The oldest one is now a year old.

Oh, and my Pakshak Waffle Weave didn't scratch the CD either, as expected - this is the towel I use most of the time anyway.


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

I shall try a new one out of the pack if you like


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I did try a new one and it didnt scratch the CD.....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I cant say the old ones are the same.... BUT they are really old now! I use them for wheels...


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

ayr320cdmsport04 said:


> Think megs should b explaining 2 its buyers y these towels r scratching cars! as i paid enough 4 mine and wondered y i c small scratches!
> Pees me off when tryin 2 do things right with dear equipment only 2 find its crap!! i will never buy ANY Meguiars stuff again now! sod them!
> 
> Who does the SAFEST drying towels on here then?


That's such a crap attitude to take. Just because Meguiar's aren't a boutique brand doesn't mean all their stuff is crap. If you really aren't going to buy any of their products again then you really are missing out IMO.

99 times out of 100% it's a case of a bad workman blaming his tools. I've used Meguiar's Water Magnets, Sonus Ultimates, Sonus Blues and PakShak drying towels and none of them have ever damaged my paint. I don't subscribe to this patting dry crap either - sometimes you have to live a little and just get on with the job in hand rather than obsessing about whether a certain towel is going to put the most microscopic of marks in one's paint.

Wash, rinse, wipe dry, done. Simple as that, and still no marring after 8 months.

Ben


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

BenP said:


> That's such a crap attitude to take. Just because Meguiar's aren't a boutique brand doesn't mean all their stuff is crap. If you really aren't going to buy any of their products again then you really are missing out IMO.
> 
> 99 times out of 100% it's a case of a bad workman blaming his tools. I've used Meguiar's Water Magnets, Sonus Ultimates, Sonus Blues and PakShak drying towels and none of them have ever damaged my paint. I don't subscribe to this patting dry crap either - sometimes you have to live a little and just get on with the job in hand rather than obsessing about whether a certain towel is going to put the most microscopic of marks in one's paint.
> 
> ...


same as you said!

only i pat dry 

nowt wrong with the water magnets, i use them all the time


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Agreed , My Megs magnets seem fine, i have a some pakshak ones to. 

The megs still seem ok , My older one has been relagated to Wheels but my newer version is still soft and seems fine to me.


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree that although I started this thread, I still regard Meguiars as one of the best car care products around.

My personal experience is that maybe my Water Magnet is past it's best as mentioned in my original post. Another contribution maybe that mine is the older model. I am a little supried that others are stating that thiers are failing the CD test after 3 months???

With this in mind, I'd rather not risk purchasing another one. Like Dave KG has mentioned, maybe they go off after a period of time...

I have now purchased Aqua Gleam but still feel that I will need a drying towel at some stage, for when I need to dry the car quickly, so maybe I'll try the PakShak next time.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I won't be using their drying towels again but I still rate and use their other products. I'm absolutely convinced that the cause of the later scratches and marks on my Monaro were down to the drying towels. And yes I am obsessive about my car. That's why I got into detailing in the first place. When I get my new one I expect to be just as obsessive too.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

If consumers, especially avid detailing fans, are not happy with a product they have right to voice their opinions, and it seems quite a few people are not happy with these towels. Why have a '_stop moaning and just bash on, who cares about a few scratches_' attitude, especially on a detailing forum where we all strive for perfection. I have never had any problems with Pakshak WW drying towels, but the Megs water magnet caused surface marring in the same fashion as seen on this thread.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Beeste said:


> Well I won't be using their drying towels again but I still rate and use their other products. I'm absolutely convinced that the cause of the later scratches and marks on my Monaro were down to the drying towels. And yes I am obsessive about my car. That's why I got into detailing in the first place. When I get my new one I expect to be just as obsessive too.





RobDon said:


> If consumers, especially avid detailing fans, are not happy with a product they have right to voice their opinions, and it seems quite a few people are not happy with these towels. Why have a '_stop moaning and just bash on, who cares about a few scratches_' attitude, especially on a detailing forum where we all strive for perfection. I have never had any problems with Pakshak WW drying towels, but the Megs water magnet caused surface marring in the same fashion as seen on this thread.


I totally agree, but even to an enthusiastic detailer (and remember I'm one of those too - I have been running a business that has a detailing side for 18 months now) there becomes a point when on a daily driver you have to stop the obsession. I don't have the time to pat my car dry, or use a new towel for every panel, or some of the other utterly ridiculous things I see some people doing in their goal of perfection.

Like I said in my original post, my car is swirl free after 8 months of regular washing and drying (and Johnnyopolis will confirm this). The only products it has seen since it was last polished are carnauba wax and glass cleaner. I don't do anything special either - I wash it with two buckets and a mitt, and dry it with a WW towel (mainly Sonus Ultimates, but it has seen Water Magnets too) - that's all.

So, I guess what I'm getting at is if I can keep my car (and 1 Series BMWs have pretty soft paint) marr and defect free without being ridiculous about it, why do other people have to go to such extraordinary lengths to do the same?

Perhaps it's me, but sometimes I really to struggle to see what all the fuss is about, and also, I think some people do far more than is actually required because it makes them feel it must be a better finish they achieve through doing so.

Just my 2p.

Ben


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldn't describe what I do as "extraordinary lengths" - basically the same as you Ben, only I add QD into the mix... I spray QD onto rinsed paintwork, this gives the towel a little added lubrication for extra safety - takes an extra couple of minutes maybe and I get no marring from this technique, nor have I had marring from Water Magnets or Pakshak Waffle Weaves (or Meguiars Lambswool Mitts, Halfords Sheepskin Mitts, DavidG's Lambswool Mitts)... I do strive for perfection in the finish on my car, but it too is a daily driver.

I personally have not had marring from any of my drying towel (Megs or Pakshak), but I did stop using a Water Magnet when it went hard and it did scratch the CD. It was a year old... this is just my personal experience of the towel but I wouldn't take it near paintwork, as I don't see a point in using a towel which I am not happy with (I was happy with it for a year!) when I can use one I am happy with... Its what detailing is about for me, I enjoy it and it makes me happy (sad though that may sound) so I see no point in using products I'm not happy with... Its not extreme lengths by any means though.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Ben, obsessive, enthusiastic or whatever you call it - the forum is here to share information and it is exactly this type of information that needs to be shared amongst us. You have been very lucky in my opinion because you have not used old Megs WW towels. Others here haven't been inlcuding me.

I think what you are referring more to is "obsessive beahviour" when in fact this thread is no more than a sharing of knowledge regarding WW towels that can impart scratches. Probably needs a thread all of its own.


----------



## richs2891 (Feb 24, 2006)

mmm do think that the megs towel goes off after a while, mine is about three years old and I think that its starting to go off, noticed a few swirls on my car, (then again Subaru paint seems to scratch / swirl by just looking at it !).
So time for a new one, who has either pakshak or poorboys WW in stock !
Richard


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rsarjantson said:


> mmm do think that the megs towel goes off after a while, mine is about three years old and I think that its starting to go off, noticed a few swirls on my car, (then again Subaru paint seems to scratch / swirl by just looking at it !).
> So time for a new one, who has either pakshak or poorboys WW in stock !
> Richard


I get my Pakshak ones from John at http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Beeste said:


> Ben, obsessive, enthusiastic or whatever you call it - the forum is here to share information and it is exactly this type of information that needs to be shared amongst us.


I'm not saying that the forum isn't about sharing information and I'm not pointing fingers, I'm merely giving my opinion (the main reason forums exist!). Some people here have used Water Magnets with no side effects whatsoever, others haven't. Now, there are two possible causes of this - either Meg's had a bad batch of towels, or it's the user imparting defects in the paint through 'improper' use. In a worst case situation, both of these together. If the towels were crap, every user would have had problems with them regardless of use. The reason I originally posted in this thread was in reply to a user's post saying he was basically going to boycott Meguiar's in their entirety because his paint had become marred though what he believed was a faulty or badly constructed towel - that, IMO, is a little brash.

The bit about obsessive behaviour came off the back of that.


Beeste said:


> You have been very lucky in my opinion because you have not used old Megs WW towels. Others here haven't been including me.


As the saying goes, assumption is the mother of all **** ups, and this is where you're wrong. The first WW drying towel I ever owned was one of these, and note, they weren't called water Magnets back then, but rather Microfibre Drying Towels. I used this very same towel to dry my wheels this morning.

The other assumption being banded around in this thread is that the Water Magnet is the same as the original Microfibre Drying Towel, which, IMO, it clearly isn't.

So what is it we're actually discussing? Are we talking about Water Magnets marring the paint, or Microfibre Drying Towels? I'll agree that the original towels weren't the best, and indeed I may have induced some marring into my paint with one, but at the time I was only just getting into detailing and I'd put money on those marks appearing due to my poor technique rather than the towel itself. It's not fair to claim a Water Magnet is crap if indeed the user is experiencing problems with a totally different towel that happens to come from the same manufacturer and might look the same (ish).

The other point we have to consider is are the marks people are seeing definitely, 100%, coming from the drying process? We've all had marks in paint jump out at us before and stood their scratching our heads wondering how they appeared, but the fact of the matter is, they might have been there before you even washed the car. I know it's happened to me before, and I can't imagine I'm alone. Water is great at hiding defects, so when you dry your car and see those defects, the natural assumption is to blame the drying towel/process, when in fact, IMO, they're more likely to have been put there during the washing process when there's dirt and other contaminates sitting on the paint waiting to do some damage. Indeed, it may be the case that the wash technique is poor and not all those contaminates have been washed off, leading to them getting caught in the drying towel and causing the defects.

I think what I'm trying to say is that some people are very quick to jump to conclusions and bash products. OK, so User X managed to scratch the back of a CD with a Water Magnet. So what?! I could scratch the back of a CD with a piece of cotton wool with a bad technique.

IMO there are far too many variables concerned in this matter for anyone to categorically say 'Water Magnets scratch paint', and this is evidenced by some people having issues, and others getting along fine with said product.

Ben


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I just let mine drip dry!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

nogrille said:


> I just let mine drip dry!


PMSL.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine just keeps on dripping - especially when I've just tucked it back into the garage. Must be my age :lol:


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

BenP said:


> That's such a crap attitude to take. Just because Meguiar's aren't a boutique brand doesn't mean all their stuff is crap. If you really aren't going to buy any of their products again then you really are missing out IMO.
> 
> 99 times out of 100% it's a case of a bad workman blaming his tools. I've used Meguiar's Water Magnets, Sonus Ultimates, Sonus Blues and PakShak drying towels and none of them have ever damaged my paint. I don't subscribe to this patting dry crap either - sometimes you have to live a little and just get on with the job in hand rather than obsessing about whether a certain towel is going to put the most microscopic of marks in one's paint.
> 
> ...


I agree i may have jumped the gun a bit as not tried all there products but when a company charge me top dollar for cloths(which i have a selection of megs) as when new to all this u go 2 halfrauds etc thinking Megs is the best u can buy only 2 b dissapointed and later find forum like DW that gives u more choice for less money then i feel i have the right 2 say its crap 4 the money as thats my opinion!

Also its not bad workmanship on my behalf as paid 2 get my car deswirled etc(see june comp joint winner!)and since that day investigated and bought the right stuff e.g gilmour foam gun/excellent plush microfibers twice the size and half the price 4rom carwashnwax and various waxes etc to keep car looking good and it still does but just noticing small scratches now and reading this have prob found the cause.

I do vary with patting dry and laying WW and slowly dragging water off,so dont think it matters how u do it as if its meant 2 be soooo safe 2 use according to Megs then i`m not gonna spend all day patting it on the head like a good dog!

I agree we can all become a bit obsessive in how we want cars to look but nowt wrong with that imho if u have the time and patience or do detailing for a living(which i never will) as it shows commitment to detail and would rather be safe in the knowlege that my car was in the good hands of an obsessive rather than a fly-by-night.


----------

